# Loading Large Hogs Alone



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't know if this has been asked before.  I was wondering how do you guys load up these large hogs alone if you don't have a four wheeler with a winch?  I don't have a problem with dragging a large one but getting it into the bed of the truck.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 19, 2021)

Have a ditch with a bank at the side of the road.

backed into the ditch (4wd) dropped gate, and just slid in.

you could use a few boards to make a ramp for ground to back of truck tail gate and slide Up The ramp.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't have 4WD but that's really good information.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 19, 2021)

I use my tractor bucket.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 19, 2021)

If you've got to load a whole animal deer or hog, the easiest way is to grab one back leg, tie a rope too it if the truck is too tall. Then step onto the tailgate, now grab the other leg, center the spine on the gate, lean back and push with your legs. Don't round your back. The hog will slide right in, just make sure you keep the spine centered.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 19, 2021)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> If you've got to load a whole animal deer or hog, the easiest way is to grab one back leg, tie a rope too it if the truck is too tall. Then step onto the tailgate, now grab the other leg, center the spine on the gate, lean back and push with your legs. Don't round your back. The hog will slide right in, just make sure you keep the spine centered.


So of these new truck are tall. 
I liked the boards down and come along it.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> So of these new truck are tall.
> I liked the boards down and come along it.


Maybe these people are onto something.?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 19, 2021)

Take a ladder section from a tree stand or an extention ladder that is long enough to make a ramp from tailgate to ground. You can make a wood ramp too.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2021)

Take a blade to them. You can have one quartered out in less than 10 minutes. Why drag or load a whole hog ? You have to skin and gut them anyway, no use dragging waste unless you need to get it out of a field or something. Don't ruin your back for a stinking hog.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2021)

This is how I load a deer, them little ratchet ropes ($7) are the trick. Might work on a smaller hog. This is about 150 pound deer.


----------



## thumper523 (Sep 19, 2021)

I got one of these. Rotates 360. Paid around $110. Tailgate will open too.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 19, 2021)

Either make a ramp of something,or use the receiver & buy/make one of those ? Or..just leave that nasty thing in the woods..


----------



## bany (Sep 19, 2021)

Wrap a tow strap or similar, probably around the neck and a shoulder. Have the hog at the back tire and you‘ll probably be pleasantly surprised at the leverage. The wheel keeps it from getting hung up and pull like your cocking a crossbow…….sorta


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Take a blade to them. You can have one quartered out in less than 10 minutes. Why drag or load a whole hog ? You have to skin and gut them anyway, no use dragging waste unless you need to get it out of a field or something. Don't ruin your back for a stinking hog.



They don't allow field dressing on this property just at the cleaning shed.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

thumper523 said:


> I got one of these. Rotates 360. Paid around $110. Tailgate will open too.


That's a nice set up, that's exactly what I want to purchase.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Maybe these people are onto something.?View attachment 1105241



What's going on with this lift system?  I always wonder how they see traffic looking at the sky.  I need to sit behind the wheels to get the full picture.  How does that affect a persons transmission fluid and engine oil?


----------



## gma1320 (Sep 19, 2021)

I actually seen a gutless method to quartering up a hog that I am gonna try myself.


----------



## gma1320 (Sep 19, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> What's going on with this lift system?  I always wonder how they see traffic looking at the sky.  I need to sit behind the wheels to get the full picture.  How does that affect a persons transmission fluid and engine oil?


They can't see well in front and it is terrible for the fluids and oils. I know a couple mechanics who refuse to work on those style of trucks for that reason


----------



## glynr329 (Sep 19, 2021)

Look up how to load deer by yourself online


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

glynr329 said:


> Look up how to load deer by yourself online



I'll do that too, I seen one of those skinner you hook up to your receiver hitch that should help.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> View attachment 1105239


 
That's a beast right there.


----------



## snooker1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Come-a-long is a wonderful inexpensive very handy tool.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 20, 2021)

For all the people showing how to load a deer, a hog is way harder to load a deer. You can load a 200 lb buck in a truck way easier than a 200 lb hog.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 20, 2021)

a deer has longer handles


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 20, 2021)

chaeck out the L E Vator.  This is one site selling them have used one for years and it is light and easy to work with.  https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Solutions-L-Vator-VKS-VLV001/dp/B07ZRTC3DD


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 20, 2021)

I’ve used georgia_homes ditch technique several times for loading both pigs and deer. If there’s a ditch or bank handy it’s a good way to load em by yourself.


----------



## Echo (Sep 20, 2021)

I've done a lot of hunting by myself over the years and the ramp method has saved both my back and day on many ocasions. Have also utilized any dirt mounds or high spots to get level with the tailgate.

Finally got myself one of the trailer hitch hangers that will also load but I mainly use that back at camp for skinning and quartering.

Ohoopee Tusker's spine method works very smoothly as well.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 20, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> What's going on with this lift system?  I always wonder how they see traffic looking at the sky.  I need to sit behind the wheels to get the full picture.  How does that affect a persons transmission fluid and engine oil?


It's illegal in NC now.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 20, 2021)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> It's illegal in NC now.



It should be illegal in Alabama too.  Based on the height the headlights are.  I think the State Troopers are the only ones who inforce the headlight height law.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 23, 2021)

Throw a rope over a strong branch and tie it to the hog/deer.  Tie other end to your hitch or whatever and pull the animal up off the ground.  Now untie it from your hitch and anchor it around the tree.  Back up truck and lower animal into bed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 23, 2021)

My method with big deer is to call younger friends.


----------



## TJay (Sep 23, 2021)

groundhawg said:


> chaeck out the L E Vator.  This is one site selling them have used one for years and it is light and easy to work with.  https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Solutions-L-Vator-VKS-VLV001/dp/B07ZRTC3DD


I got one of these this summer, hope to try it out this fall.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Sep 23, 2021)

I keep a section of a ladder stand in the back of my truck. This section has the wider ends  that the other section would slide into. I have two steels bars that slide into the those flaired out ends. Strap the deer to the ladder section then pick up and lay the ladder ends on the tail gate then step out . Then I just slide the deer in the bed of the truck. The ladder section is one of the wider sections. The wider the better.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 23, 2021)

I ran into this exact situation a few years back -Tried the ditch method at first and still couldn't get it in the bed by myself. Luckily where I found the ditch there was also an older 2x6 board about 6 or 8 foot long laying on the ground. I placed it on the hog length-wise between its legs and strapped it to the board with a couple of ratchet straps. I was then able to lift one end of the board onto the tail gate- Then just grabbed the opposite end and had plenty of leverage to pick it up and rotate the pig onto the tailgate- worked out great.


----------



## jaydawg (Sep 23, 2021)

thumper523 said:


> I got one of these. Rotates 360. Paid around $110. Tailgate will open too.



I made 2 of those back in ‘99….work great…wish I would’ve marketed em!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 23, 2021)

Rope over a limb, pull him up in the air with the truck, gut, and drive the truck under him


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 23, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Rope over a limb, pull him up in the air with the truck, gut, and drive the truck under him




Exactly!


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 24, 2021)

I saw an old fella on Beaverdam WMA long time ago use a piece of 3/4 treated Plywood,with same length 2x4 screwed to the outside edges. He screwed a 1 ft wide piece of 2x4 under it to grab the tailgate. It made a smooth |_| shaped ramp & he just place the head of the animal at the base of the ramp & had a boat winch mounted into the back of his truck(nothing permanent) & said that boat winch + ramp would drag up the biggest Hog or Deer you’d ever kill? I think he made it 6-7 ft long,so it would lay down in the bed of his pickup & he could throw it in & out at will. Seemed simple & cheap enough + worked.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 24, 2021)

https://www.discountramps.com/vikin...fxDJZiOQQlpYtVzb30N4_r9fLtlrCQ3hoCnAYQAvD_BwE


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Sep 24, 2021)

I built one out of angle iron and just put a winch on top. Secured it to bumper. I run a hitch haul on my truck so when I get it up about 3’ it will rotate the animal to the rack.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hitch hoist


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Quarter where they drop, put quarters in meat bags, then into framed pack. Why even bother moving a large pig or even a small pig back home to quarter? A big plus to doing it in the woods is you just leave the carcass and guts right there instead of having to haul it to a residential dirt road and dump it by someone’s house... wait, I mean dispose of it properly. Haha


----------



## woods&water (Sep 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Quarter where they drop, put quarters in meat bags, then into framed pack. Why even bother moving a large pig or even a small pig back home to quarter? A big plus to doing it in the woods is you just leave the carcass and guts right there instead of having to haul it to a residential dirt road and dump it by someone’s house... wait, I mean dispose of it properly. Haha



^^^THIS
I line the inside of my pack with a heavy duty trash bag folding the top of the bag over the outside of the pack. Then debone the whole animal and drop the meat in the bag. Fold the bag up inside the top of the pack and zip it up. 30-40 minutes after the critter hits the ground i am on my way to the truck leaving all the mess in the woods and only carrying around a 1/3 of the total weight of the animal. Been doing this for over 45 years. Most places I hunt now the whole carcass left in the woods will be gone the next day.


----------



## ppelaez (Oct 6, 2021)

Check out gamehandlers.com.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 7, 2021)

I ride solo all the time. Thus.....hook a rack on atv. Hitch hauler in ranch hand. First two pics are of nothing but 280# of pure dead weight. I also use the game racks shown above that go in rear hitch and swivel.


----------



## jNick (Oct 7, 2021)

I just find a strong limb and toss a rope over it. Tie one end to the back of my truck and the other end to the hogs foot. Pull my truck up enough to get the hog up in the air. Untie rope from truck and tie it to the tree while keeping the hog hanging. Back truck bed underneath hog and cut the rope. E z p z.


----------



## Son (Oct 7, 2021)

Just scoop em up and dump in the truck.


----------



## Kowtown (Oct 11, 2021)

gawildlife said:


>




Just ordered one from Tractor Supply.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tie a rope around hog. Throw it over a limb. Hook to 4 wheeler or truck. Tie second rope around hog, pull hog way up into the air with first rope. Tie off second rope. Back up, untie first rope, get under the hog, cut second rope. Drive home.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 13, 2021)

i built this hog hanger.  It swivels for loading into truck.   It's been tested with  450 pound elk.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 14, 2021)

Another option


----------



## Kowtown (Oct 14, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Another optionView attachment 1109645



That method works very well. I have loaded a few in the back of my Polaris Ranger using that method..


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 19, 2021)

I made a crude one out of square tubing and the hitch from a bike rack. Doesn’t swivel, but it works to get the animal up for skinning. My buddy likes to clean deer and pig while hanging them. 
 I’m doing the field quartering method myself…..I’m only dragging my quarry far enough to find a place to to work on it. 
 I do have a hand winch in my truck in case of emergency and would use it if necessary.
I think you’ll love that one from tractor supply!


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 31, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Take a blade to them. You can have one quartered out in less than 10 minutes. Why drag or load a whole hog ? You have to skin and gut them anyway, no use dragging waste unless you need to get it out of a field or something. Don't ruin your back for a stinking hog.



This was real good until he got to the tailgate breaking down the hams and shoulders. I personally wouldn't be rubbing the meat side down all over the tailgate like that.


----------



## BumperDumper (Dec 2, 2021)

The best $100 I've ever spent.  Super easy for one person to load deer or hogs.  *Viking Solutions L-E-Vator Portable Deer Lift*


----------



## Son (Dec 2, 2021)

I use help, or the Kubota, and if those are not handy. I use my small trailer and drag then up the ramp. And I drag with my buggy, to get them to the truck or trailer.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 16, 2022)

Got tired of hassling around loading deer and hogs.   One day i made this hog loader from scrap and a winch that was laying around.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 16, 2022)

Okie Hog said:


> Got tired of hassling around loading deer and hogs.   One day i made this hog loader from scrap and a winch that was laying around.



Awesome, I'll have to get something like that.


----------

